# whats ur favourite GB/GBC games



## test84 (Sep 4, 2007)

mainly platformers and no sport games please.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tried kirbies, marios, megamans, MGS:BABLE, castlevanias, ninja gaiden.


----------



## jerm27 (Sep 6, 2007)

Def Pokemon gold i lived on that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahhhhhhhhhhh the memories


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 6, 2007)

The three zelda games are good, but in terms of platformers, you have all my favs listed already except for Donkey Kong 94 which is awesome (although maybe that's one of the mario games you tried)

Oh Battletoads is good too.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 6, 2007)

dammit, GB/GBC not GBA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ah well, motcrosschallenge and ninja 5-0 are still great games.

You tried...
GB: _Battletoads_? Bonk? _Castlevania_? _Contra_? _Gargoyle's Quest_? Kirby? _Metroid II_? _Ninja Gaiden_ (a little frustrating but still OK)? _Ninja Turtles_? _Spiderman_(s)?

GBC: _Bionic Commando_? _Blaster Master_? Ghosts 'N Goblins? Oddworld? Rayman? Tomb Raider?

The ones in italics are ones I owned way back in the days from when NES and GB ruled the consoles, I probably even have some of them still stashed away who knows where along with my GB. My truly favorite games for the GB were the Final Fantasy Adventure games, though I have made time at one point or another to play all the of the above ones even if just to see what they were all about.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 6, 2007)

Resident Evil Gaiden, Zelda Oracle of Ages/Seasons GBC


----------



## TaMs (Sep 6, 2007)

pokemon red/blue lol
played those on emulator with friends, those times were great.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 13, 2007)

POKEMON RED! lol and battletoads!


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 13, 2007)

Pokemon Yellow!!! And the Harry Potter RPG's


----------



## 4saken (Sep 13, 2007)

Zelda Oracle of whatevers, Link's Awakening
Tetris for GB. I believe it would be more challenging than on DS without the infinite spin


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 13, 2007)

My favourite was the Wario Land game that let you choose the path, you know, where you could choose right at the beginning wether to wake up or not.

I can't remember if it was Wario Land 2 or 3.

But that was and is my most favourite GBC game.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Zelda Oracle of whatevers, Link's Awakening
> Tetris for GB. I believe it would be more challenging than on DS without the infinite spin


what about infinite meat spin?


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 13, 2007)

zelda oos, zelda oot, zelda la, pokemon 2nd gen, and the camera thing


----------



## 4saken (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sasuke_kun12 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a bit cheap. You could basically keep playing to max score by spinning infinitely. I got bored of it at around 250k so I killed myself. Can't get any faster either. You also can't save blocks, so the GB Tetris is a bigger challenge


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 14, 2007)

250k spins? fah dang it thats heaps!


----------



## WK416 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kirby's Pinball Land!





It's still in my GBC and I play it again every now and then.


----------



## TheStump (Sep 15, 2007)

Megaman 2
Pokemon The Card Game (no jokes)
oh and Marioland


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 15, 2007)

Donkey Kong Land


----------



## DanTheManMS (Sep 17, 2007)

Azure Dreams is a good RPG if you don't get bored with it, which admittedly is somewhat easy to do.

Pinball:  Revenge of the Gator is another fun time-killer.


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in love with mouse trap hotel i could play that games for hours and never even beat one level!


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmm, couldn't this be a potential GB/GBC Essentials thread?


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Megaman 2
> Pokemon The Card Game (no jokes)
> oh and Marioland


It's Trading Card Game. I also loved that game


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 17, 2007)

Zelda series and Tetris, but there are other games to discover.


----------



## ShadowBreath (Sep 17, 2007)

Pokemon Crystal. Hands down, still my favorite out of all 4 generations of Pokemon.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 17, 2007)

some pokemon. actually only good gb/gbc game imo. that's why i never got gameboy anyway. ds is my first nintendo handheld.


----------



## muckers (Sep 17, 2007)

Tetris, Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins and the first two generations of Pokemon occupied many hours of my time, back in the day.


----------



## lastdual (Sep 17, 2007)

There are actually a ton of great games on the classic GB systems. These are the ones I'd consider to best stand the test of time:

Shantae
Zelda: LA, OoA & OoT
Metal Gear Solid
Pokemon: Blue/Red & Crystal
Dragon Warrior 1+2 & 3
Kirby's Dream Land 1 & 2
Donkey Kong '94
Super Mario Land 1-3
Final Fantasy Adventure
Tetris


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Hmm, couldn't this be a potential GB/GBC Essentials thread?


I'd volunteer to do one (preparing one for NES at the moment), but the question is if I do it, should I include the votes from this thread or should we start fresh?


----------



## test84 (Sep 17, 2007)

i did the PS2 thread but since it didnt got shown up for the officials, i stopped it.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, couldn't this be a potential GB/GBC Essentials thread?
> ...



I'd say take the ones from here over. Most people probably won't feel like voting twice


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with most persons here, my favs though:

Donkey Kong (old GB game)
Kirby Block Ball (


----------



## mrgone (Jul 7, 2011)

tetris
r-type dx
parodius (konami collection vol 2)
Kirby's Tilt n Tumble
Zelda: Links Awakening


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 12, 2011)

Pokemon - Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal
The Legend Of Zelda - Link's Awakening, Oracle Of Ages, Oracle Of Seasons
Warioland 2, 3
Tetris


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

Pokemon RBYGC
Pokemon Brown
Pokemon Prism
LoZ OoS/OoA
Warioland 1-3
Yu-Gi-Oh! Dark Duel Stories
Pokemon Pinball
LoZ LA DX
Super Mario Land 1+2
Tetris


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Andy said:
			
		

> My favourite was the Wario Land game that let you choose the path, you know, where you could choose right at the beginning wether to wake up or not.
> 
> I can't remember if it was Wario Land 2 or 3.
> 
> But that was and is my most favourite GBC game.


Wait, we can choose to not wake up?


----------



## Levente (Aug 23, 2011)

hi
do somebody know where to download gameboy color save files?


----------



## iMinotauro (Dec 5, 2011)

Zelda games of course


----------



## The Masked Man (Dec 5, 2011)

The Pokemons of course.
Most favorite is probably Super Mario Land.
Just hearing the music on that brings me back.


----------

